# Rough Running Jiffy Legend Ice Auger



## sprig1 (Mar 7, 2011)

I bought this auger a year ago for Christmas and it has not run well since the begining. A side from slow response from the people at Jiffy I have several problems with it and would appricate any suggestions to solve the problems.
1. When we do get it running we are able to drill 3 to 5 holes; then it begins to bog down and will stall if you do not pull it out. _Any suggestions?_
2. The motor; 1) it is very difficult to pull the cord to start it; 2) when you do pull the cord it is very difficult to start; 3) when it should start it is very difficult to keep running to drill a hole. _Why causes it run like this? What is the secret to starting and keeping the motor going?_
3. The exhaust deflector on the top of the muffler has been broken off again; causing the exhaust to come up in the operators face. I don't understand why someone would design an exhaust outlet coming out the top vs. out the side. _ Is there a new muffler I can put on this to keep from breaking off the exhaust deflector? _ 
I have replaced the spark plug and put fresh winter blend gas, with Jiffy oil, in it. Any help would be a great help, at this point it is about worthless. :sniper: 
Thanks.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Replace the plug with a cross referenced *NGK *spark plug, much better plug. Run 40/1 oil/fuel mix with high obtain fuel.

Run 1.5 oz of *Sta-bil Marine Blue* Formula to 1 gallon on mix. Jack it up to 2 oz of Marine Blue to 1 gallon if you wish to give it a good clean if you suspect the carb may be buggered up with too much oil.

New fuel, new plug, new Sta-bil Blue in the mix...now lets break it in so it runs properly.

Fill half as tank of the new mix, set a 5 gallon pail out in the yard 1/2 full of water (The water is to add weight and stability to the pail)...remove the power head from the lower cutting shaft and set the auger on the pail.

Now start the motor, allow it to warm up 45 seconds....tape or zip tie the throttle wide open and allow the auger to run the 1/2 tank out. Walk away and let it go, just be sure it is stable and will not tip over.

What you will achieve is a quick proper break in of the auger, and it will run much better for it. This is what the tech's will tell you to do, and it helps. Some recommend a whole tank but I find a 1/2 tank is sufficient to do the job.


----------



## MOB (Mar 10, 2005)

Backwater Eddy said:


> Now start the motor, allow it to warm up 45 seconds....tape or zip tie the throttle wide open and allow the auger to run the 1/2 tank out. Walk away and let it go, just be sure it is stable and will not tip over.
> 
> What you will achieve is a quick proper break in of the auger, and it will run much better for it. This is what the tech's will tell you to do, and it helps. Some recommend a whole tank but I find a 1/2 tank is sufficient to do the job.


 I wouldn't recommend this. If you're running too rich it'll just foul the plug, if it's running too lean and you run it wide open for an extended time it'll overheat and damage your engine. I've never heard of breaking in an engine by running it wide open for an extended time period, especially one that isn't running correctly. 
It sounds like your carburator jets, both high and low, need to be adjusted. Take it to a small engine mechanic and have him tune it and show you how to adjust the jets. You may have to tweek the high speed jet while it's under load (drilling a hole) so learn how to adjust it.


----------



## Backwater Eddy (Jun 16, 2003)

Call Jiffy, they will recommend the break in procedure as I described above...but they will say do a whole tank, not half. As that is where I got it from the chief tech engineer for Jiffy/Feldmann Engineering. I have done this to every ice auger I have owned for 20 years or more, all have preformed better for it.

That said, if it is running so badly now that it will not run properly once warmed up, choke off and at full throttle, then I agree, something else is wrong and should be addressed first. Give them a call.

(800) 344-0712.
[email protected]

You said this is a new unit, so If you have not tinkered with the jets already, or put in bogus fuel, the jets should not be the issue here..yet they may be plugged if some contaminant made it's way in.

*What specific model Jiffy did you buy? 2 HP Pro, 3 HP?

* Is this a model with a decompression valve? If so are you fully familiar with it's function and proper operation? Hard pulling would be an issue you would have if it is not used properly or if it is malfunctioning. *


----------

